# More leaking Durapex



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I found this in an attic this afternoon. Date on the pipe was 5/27/05


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the Plumber might have missed the J-hook and hit the pipe with a hammer. It just time to leak. OR Pex just suks. Did ya use a pressfitting to fix it?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

My pexcalibers came in handy to remove that crimp on the tee in the pic so I could install the replacement section. :thumbup: Gotta love it. Plus I installed the expansion tank :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the PINK Teflon, add's a nice touch


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's obvious what happened. Leak right at the j-hook? hmmm:whistling2:

Rip it all out and start over.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> It's obvious what happened. Leak right at the j-hook? hmmm:whistling2:
> 
> Rip it all out and start over.:laughing:


 Please explain what happened...you have the floor:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Please explain what happened...you have the floor:thumbsup:



The picture says it all TM, I hope I really don't have to explain it to you.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ironranger said:


> The picture says it all TM, I hope I really don't have to explain it to you.:laughing:


I would like you to explain it to me:yes:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I would like you to explain it to me:yes:


1. operator error
2. notice the discoloration in the section of pipe that sprung a leak? 
3. Keep using that crap TM, your insurance company will end up hating you.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> 1. operator error
> 2. notice the discoloration in the section of pipe that sprung a leak?
> 3. Keep using that crap TM, your insurance company will end up hating you.:laughing:


The discoloration is the new pipe. I cut the bad section out and used the pexcalibers to remove the ring on the tee and a coupling at the other end. So now what?:whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Does this brand of PEX have a lawsuit or is there something wrong with the manufacturing??


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The discoloration is the new pipe. I cut the bad section out and used the pexcalibers to remove the ring on the tee and a coupling at the other end. So now what?:whistling2:


So where did you find that "new" pipe TM? Looks like it's been sitting out in the sun for a few weeks, good luck!:whistling2:

So now what? Going to watch the ball game, later.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The last pic shows the new rehau pipe. Its a diffeerent color that the dura pex. The water heater did not have a thermal expansion tank and it was a closed system as the pic shows the check valve on the meter. I made the repair to the pipe,brought the system up to code with thermal expansion tank. The manufacturer of durapex requires the use of a thermal expanson tank in a closed system or the warranty is void. In this case the warranty is void.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Does this brand of PEX have a lawsuit or is there something wrong with the manufacturing??



Dura Pex is bottom of the barrel pex and fittings, as cheap as it gets. Sold at Lowes etc. Has had hundreds of documented problems, do a google search.
They started carrying it at our local Ace Hardware last week, along with the sharkbite fittings, perfect match imo.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> So where did you find that "new" pipe TM? Looks like it's been sitting out in the sun for a few weeks, good luck!:whistling2:
> 
> So now what? Going to watch the ball game, later.:laughing:


 The new pipe is Rehau. Thats the color of it.:whistling2: So now what?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The new pipe is Rehau. Thats the color of it.:whistling2: So now what?


New Rehau red pex. Later, I'm out of here. The games on.:whistling2:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dum de dum de dum dum dum................

I will be the one with the big I TOLD YOU SO banner. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> New Rehau red pex. Later, I'm out of here. The games on.:whistling2:


 I keep my pex in the factory sealed BLACK bag in a closed garage. 20' sticks in 500' bundled bag. I removed the piece you see in the pic from the bag this morning. Would you like a pic of the factory bags with the 20' sticks in it? let me know and I'll post it. Its amazing how people doubt but they cant go put their hands on it like I can. Google cant compare to that.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I keep my pex in the factory sealed BLACK bag in a closed garage. 20' sticks in 500' bundled bag. I removed the piece you see in the pic from the bag this morning. Would you like a pic of the factory bags with the 20' sticks in it? let me know and I'll post it. Its amazing how people doubt but they cant go put their hands on it like I can. Google cant compare to that.



"20' sticks in 500' bundled bag"

Sure, I would love to see that!:laughing: I'll be standing by waiting for those pictures!:thumbsup:
Well TM I don't know what to say. First I said it was the old pipe because it looks like trash. Then you tell me it's brand new pipe but I've never seen brand new pex look like that. Sorry if you were offended, just calling it as I see it. I'm not going to argue with you, I know that's what you want, not going to happen. All done with this one, pictures speak for themself.:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pictures do speak for themselves......i just hope you will listen now.
















Now what?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ironranger said:


> New Rehau red pex. Later, I'm out of here. The games on.:whistling2:


Never saw Rehau that looked like that. And I have installed many thousands of feet of it.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I found this in an attic this afternoon. Date on the pipe was 5/27/05


Dude, don't scare me like that. I was sitting here looking down through the pics and saw there was Rehau with a leak. WHAT? That don't make sense. Rehau wouldn't do that!

Then I figured out this was your replacement pipe. Don't know why i didn't instantly catch on. I'm tired I guess.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Pictures do speak for themselves......i just hope you will listen now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Factory bag! Pulled many a stick out of one.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

These are nice fittings too. I like rehau ok I guess.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ironranger got told :laughing:



22rifle said:


> Factory bag! Pulled many a stick out of one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Durapex is junk. I've seen a few leaks myself. I wouldn't call it an epidemic or anything but there a few hoods in davenport Fl that are done with that stuff and I have had a few leaks over the years. To be fair though, 2 out of 3 of those leaks were from installation error. 1 was in a sleeve under a slab and there was a chunk of concrete in the sleeve that rubbed it's way thru the pipe from thermal cycling. Another was when the HO put a recirc pump in himself and cranked the gas heater all the way up. Durapex doesn't have much antioxidant in the resin and is not rated for continous hot water recirc. The guy had cracks forming in the pipe after a few years. Good pics themaster. Do you have one of the actual pinhole/crack?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Are those crimp or expansion fittings? They look like expansion.



TheMaster said:


> These are nice fittings too. I like rehau ok I guess.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Something tells me that this ain't over yet :whistling2:

Pex is good stuff though as long as you don't let sunlight hit it, or hot water, or mishandle it, or bend it, or put the ring on wrong, or hang it wrong, or use brass fittings, or make expansion joints when it's below freezing, or under size it, or buy it from Lowes, or or or or or or or or or Hell, I give up. :thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Some advantages for PEX are: 


 Adaptable and easy to use plumbing system.
 Can be used with hot and cold water.
 Can also be used with metal and PVC piping.
 PEX has fewer fittings making it faster to install and has less of a chance to leak.
 PEX is more burst resistant due to its flexibility to expand and contract.
It has a shut off valve at each supply line making it more convenient for you when you have to get repairs done.
PEX can have a pressure balanced system.
 Since it is flexible, the pipes can be bent around most corners and usually won't need a coupling or fitting.
 PEX has some disadvantages that you should be aware of and they are: 


 It cannot be used outside.
 Cannot be recycled due to its shorter life use.
 It provides an impermeable membrane that may allow the possibility of contaminating your water.
 The pipes may be damaged if left outside for a long period of time.
 The advantages of copper are: 



Durable and flexible making it easy to install.
Safer in natural disasters.
Weather and bacteria resistant.
Resists corrosion, more so than other metals.
Unaffected by ultraviolet rays so it can be used outside.
Copper in a fire does not release toxic gases because it resists burning.
In earthquakes, pipes flex due to being slightly elastic so that they don't snap causing more damage.
Copper is recyclable making it a more sound environmental choice.
 Copper piping also has disadvantages that should be considered:


Can corrode.
Has become expensive.
With higher levels of copper from corrosion, the water can have a metallic taste.
It can also freeze and break during cold water.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> Ironranger got told :laughing:



I don't think so.:laughing: I was waiting for a picture of the 500' bag like he said, guess we'll never see it.:whistling2:

Well, crap is crap, it's crap. Nuff said.:thumbup:

TM, you do know I'm just giving you a hard time right?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I doubt it, he's a pretty sensitive guy


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Here's some shiny red Rehau.*








This was in a radiant floor system.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> View attachment 2722
> 
> This was in a radiant floor system.



Is that old pipe or new pipe? Looks exactly the same as TM's pipe. I decided to use the blue viega pex for now, I don't know, just like blue. I think the blue pex is better than the red pex.:blink:
:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

there you go again ironstranger-singen the blues!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> there you go again ironstranger-singen the blues!



Yup, always just singing the blues! I like that!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Are those crimp or expansion fittings? They look like expansion.


They call those compression....the sleevs are in the pic on the left. Uses a hydraulic tool that can be used for compression or expansion. You expand the pipe and then draw the compression sleeve up and over the pipe to the shoulder on the fitting. You still hafta expand the pipe. No crimping involved. You can get manual or electric machines


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

heres a pic of the leak...at the end of my finger..








Also in the second pic on my very first post you can see the spray...it looks like a line straight from the pipe to the stud. ...thats the leak.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I couldn't find the sticker on the bag for the 500' of 3/4......BUT i did find the sticker on the 1,000' of 1/2" 20' sticks. Enjoy.








If I say i have somthing......i have it.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I couldn't find the sticker on the bag for the 500' of 3/4......BUT i did find the sticker on the 1,000' of 1/2" 20' sticks. Enjoy.
> 
> If I say i have somthing......i have it.


TM, chill out dude, let it go. I already said I was just messing with ya! But I would like to see that 500' bag. How do ya fit that in your garage?:laughing:

Seriously, I don't care one way or the other, I'm sort of out of the loop and plan on keeping it that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

ironranger 0 - TheMaster 1


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

SPH said:


> ironranger 0 - TheMaster 1


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You started this back up. Just remember who threw the first stone.
Your comparison if fraught with ignorance.




nhmaster3015 said:


> Some advantages for PEX are:


1. Adaptable and easy to use plumbing system. 
2. Can be used with hot and cold water. So can copper. How is this an advantage for pex?
3. Can also be used with metal and PVC piping. See #2.
4. PEX has fewer fittings making it faster to install and has less of a chance to leak. 
5. PEX is more burst resistant due to its flexibility to expand and contract. Pex is more burst resistant? Really? 
6. It has a shut off valve at each supply line making it more convenient for you when you have to get repairs done. I think you mean that it can be installed that way. But then again, so could copper. How is that an advantage of the material?
7. PEX can have a pressure balanced system. Huh? Are you trying to say that it can have less of a pressure drop due to better friction factor?
8. Since it is flexible, the pipes can be bent around most corners and usually won't need a coupling or fitting. 
9. (added) Quiet. Does not transmit pressure waves well like metallic pipe systems (assuming that a Pex-Al- Pex composite material is not being used).
10. (added) Can be retrofitted into existing structures with far less damage than other materials, especially metallic systems.
11. (added) Can be installed in a double containment system for easy replacement and leak detection.
12. (added) When used with polymer fittings, it's completely corrosion proof. 
13. (added) Most connection systems can be easily verified by a second person after installation.
14. (added) Will not transmit electricity in the event of a "hot to ground" electrical system failure or lightening strike.
15. (added) Will not be damaged by a near by lightening strike to the municipal system like copper in most cases.
16. (added) Far more resistant to water hammer than copper due to it's elastic qualities.
17. (added) Has little or no scrap value. No more worrying about your ground roughs not being there when you come back for top out. 


PEX has some disadvantages that you should be aware of and they are: 
1. It cannot be used outside. Wrong. Go ahead, ask me how.
2. Cannot be recycled due to its shorter life use. Wrong, pex can be down cycled.
3. It provides an impermeable membrane that may allow the possibility of contaminating your water. I think that you mean that it provides a permeable (no "im") membrane, and that may or may not be true depending on which product you are referring to. I'm not going to jump all over you though, because you did say "may" not "will".
4. The pipes may be damaged if left outside for a long period of time. Again, the key word is "may".
The advantages of copper are: 

1. Durable and flexible making it easy to install. Define "durable" please. In many parts of the country it's not so "durable". Since we are talking about pex vs. copper here I would have to say that you wrong about it being easy to install since we are comparing it to pex.
2. Safer in natural disasters. 
3. Weather and bacteria resistant. 
4. Resists corrosion, more so than other metals. I'll agree with everything after the comma. I wouldn't generally call copper corrosion resistant. Maybe compared to iron, but not stainless steel, titanium, gold, plastics (including pex).
5. Unaffected by ultraviolet rays so it can be used outside. 
6. Copper in a fire does not release toxic gases because it resists burning. You do realize that the whole "burning pipe-toxic fume" thing has been disproved as a major concern in structure fires right? I would have gone with the "provides a path of spreading" fire argument. At least there is some truth to that one.
7. In earthquakes, pipes flex due to being slightly elastic so that they don't snap causing more damage. Uhhh, I think you meant to put this one over in the pex area, right? You really think a copper pipe is going survive a quake better than pex? If you doubt that pex will last longer, go build some manifolds with both materials sticking out of a slab and then bend both manifolds back and forth with a forklift or something. I got $20 on the pex lasting longer.
8. Copper is recyclable making it a more sound environmental choice. WTF!? Seriously? Copper takes way more fossil fuel energy to manufacture, transport and install than pex. Even when recycled, copper takes more fossil fuels to make than pex.
Copper piping also has disadvantages that should be considered: 
1. Can corrode. 
2. Has become expensive. 
3. With higher levels of copper from corrosion, the water can have a metallic taste. I think you mean with low PH copper can be dissolved into the water supply and cause copper toxicity.
4. It can also freeze and break during cold water. 
5. (added) difficult to verify all steps of a proper install have been followed after install (reaming, complete solder joint fill, internal solder pooling, removal of pooled flux from system)
[/quote]


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Keep up the good work folks.


You are indirectly lining my pockets with this dialogue.



*I will profit from these statements.*


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> You started this back up. Just remember who threw the first stone.
> Your comparison if fraught with ignorance.
> 
> 1. Adaptable and easy to use plumbing system.
> ...


[/quote]

Right on Protech, you got the facts, not the fiction. You forgot to mention that pex is now outselling copper for residential applications. For residential new plumbing installations copper is a relic and will soon be replaced for good no matter what the whiners say. Let's keep the facts straight please.:thumbsup:
Anyone waiting to profit from quality pex going bad is going to have a VERY LONG wait!!!!!!!:laughing:
At the same time the thousands of us installing pex are making huge profits! :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Lets keep it clean.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL!!! 


Copper makes up for 80% of the water piping systems in America, and it's weak competitor cannot make a product that isn't riddled with lawsuits for *product failure*. 


http://www.uponorlawsuit.com/ 


Whoops! Where did that come from? :laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

copper :thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Im a sitting here laughing my ass off cause folks, that little comparison that I posted came straight off a pex v copper Google.  Go on now, google pex vs copper, it's about 3 or 4 down the list. :laughing:

Just love riling you pexophiles up :thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Let's post a few facts about the posted Uponor lawsuit. The lawsuit was from the year 2004. The lawsuit was brought on BY UPONOR against a company called "Unique". The so called "unique" company made brass swivel toilet nuts for Uponor. There may have been a problem with them but we'll never know because nothing ever came of it.

I didn't know this because I don't use them but if you look on Uponors website they are still selling brass swivel toilet nut adapters, same as mentioned in the so called lawsuit.

Next.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Copper makes up for 80% of the water piping systems in America, and it's weak competitor cannot make a product that isn't riddled with lawsuits for *product failure*.
> ...


Paragraph from PM magazine:

"A majority of our readers were installing PEX plumbing in a survey _Plumbing & Mechanical_ completed in 2003 — although it was a slim majority at 53 percent. In total plumbing installations, readers said they used copper 51 percent of the time and PEX at 43 percent, followed by CPVC at 5 percent. 
By 2009, 73 percent of our readers expected to be installing more PEX plumbing systems." 



Whoops!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Im a sitting here laughing my ass off cause folks, that little comparison that I posted came straight off a pex v copper Google.  Go on now, google pex vs copper, it's about 3 or 4 down the list. :laughing:
> 
> Just love riling you pexophiles up :thumbup:


Same goes for the copperholics!:laughing: No matter how much ya hate pex it's taking over our trade. Give it 5 more years and I doubt you will see another home plumbed with copper.
I plan on being in front of the line for this ride!:thumbsup:

I just wish some folks would lighten up a little, (not you NH, I like your humor regarding the debate), It's plumbing, not life and death, geeze!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> TM, chill out dude, let it go. I already said I was just messing with ya! But I would like to see that 500' bag. How do ya fit that in your garage?:laughing:
> 
> Seriously, I don't care one way or the other, I'm sort of out of the loop and plan on keeping it that way.:thumbsup:


 Guess what uncle master found in the garage








Also i found whats left of a 500' bag of flowguard gold 3/4"  Forgot about that....great for relief lines.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Haaahaaaaaaaahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! 


I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Haaahaaaaaaaahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> 
> I love it. :thumbup:



You're loving what Dunbar? The fact that everything you posted is false? The lawsuit is nothing, never was? That TM posted a picture of pex and the fact he uses pex? You love that too?:whistling2:

TM, you've missed the point and with over 6 pages on this thread you're still missing the point. You posted this: "20' sticks in 500' bundled bag."
It was a joke from the beginning TM, ha ha, a joke. They don't make 500 FOOT LONG BAGS! Forget it, it's long past being funny.:whistling2:

WOW, a couple folks here really need a chill pill.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

(Quote); Same goes for the copperholics!:laughing: No matter how much ya hate pex it's taking over our trade. Give it 5 more years and I doubt you will see another home plumbed with copper.
I plan on being in front of the line for this ride!:thumbsup:

No doubt Pex is making inroads in the trade. However, remembering PolyButylene, I think I would prefer to be a bit further back on that train. Maybe the Club car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Closed.


----------

